# Books to read on Reformed Epistemology?



## steven-nemes (Jan 8, 2009)

From basic overview of the school of thought to half-complex stuff.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 8, 2009)

He is There and He is Not Silent - Francis Schaeffer


----------



## BrianLanier (Jan 8, 2009)

Tripel said:


> He is There and He is Not Silent - Francis Schaeffer



Schaeffer has nothing to do with the *school of thought* called 'Reformed Epistemology.'

-----Added 1/8/2009 at 03:37:59 EST-----



steven-nemes said:


> From basic overview of the school of thought to half-complex stuff.



Here is an awesome bibliography from Michael Sudduth:

REBibliography

There is newer work out there, but I am headed to work so I don't have time to post anything more than a link. If I get time, I'll try to update it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 8, 2009)

Alvin Plantinga is pretty much where you need to go. You can read a few of his books online. I would recommend _The Analytic Theist_, since it is an edited overview of Plantinga's work in this area. Also, consider _God and Other Minds_ and especially _Warranted Christian Belief_.

I recently wrote a paper on Reformed Epistemology for a M.Th. class. You can view a copy here. If nothing else, check out the bibliography.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 8, 2009)

BrianLanier said:


> Schaeffer has nothing to do with the *school of thought* called 'Reformed Epistemology.'



Why do you say that?


----------



## Witsius (Jan 8, 2009)

Reymond deals with it a little bit in his Systematic Theology,
as well as in The Justification of Knowledge (1979).
van Til in A Christian Theory of Knowledge.
Nash touches on it in Faith and Reason (1988), and moreso in The Light of the Mind: St. Augustine's Theory of Knowledge
Thornwell discusses it in his 1st vol. of Collected Works.
Bavinck's prolegomena (vol 1 of Reformed Dogmatics) - and probably other writer's prolegomenas deal directly with this.
Kuyper, also, touches on it in his Encylopedia of Sacred Knowledge.

Hope these will help start your investigation.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 8, 2009)

Reformed Epistemology is a particular school of thought in philosophy. It is not simply epistemology by a Reformed theologian. From the wiki entry:



> Reformed epistemology is the title given to a broad body of epistemological viewpoints relating to God's existence that have been offered by a group of Protestant Christian philosophers that includes Alvin Plantinga, William Alston, and Nicholas Wolterstorff among others. Rather than a body of arguments, reformed epistemology refers more to the epistemological stance that belief in God is properly considered a basic belief, and therefore no argument for his existence is needed. It has been said the title comes from the fact that this view represents a continuation of the thinking about the relationship between faith and reason found in the 16th century Reformers, particularly John Calvin.


----------



## BrianLanier (Jan 8, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> BrianLanier said:
> 
> 
> > Schaeffer has nothing to do with the *school of thought* called 'Reformed Epistemology.'
> ...



Precisely because the *school of thought* known as 'Reformed Epistemology' was centered around and started by Alvin Plantinga, William Alston, and Nicholas Wolterstoff (among some others). Schaeffer had nothing to do with this.


----------



## BrianLanier (Jan 8, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Alvin Plantinga is pretty much where you need to go. You can read a few of his books online. I would recommend _The Analytic Theist_, since it is an edited overview of Plantinga's work in this area. Also, consider _God and Other Minds_ and especially _Warranted Christian Belief_.
> 
> I recently wrote a paper on Reformed Epistemology for a M.Th. class. You can view a copy here. If nothing else, check out the bibliography.



Just a heads up: you spelled Sudduth's names as 'Suddeth' in your bibliography. And since he is one of my profs, I felt the need to tell you


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 8, 2009)

BrianLanier said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > BrianLanier said:
> ...



Ok, thanks .. so there is a difference between Reformed Epistemology and reformed epistemology.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 8, 2009)

"Return to Reason" by Kelly James Clark is a good intro.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Return-Reason-Critique-Enlightenment-Evidentialism/dp/080280456X/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231448035&sr=1-9]Amazon.com: Return to Reason: A Critique of Enlightenment Evidentialism, and a Defense of Reason and Belief in God: Kelly James Clark: Books[/ame]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 8, 2009)

This is one of the earlier cannon shots

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Return-Reason-Critique-Enlightenment-Evidentialism/dp/080280456X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231448135&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Return to Reason: A Critique of Enlightenment Evidentialism, and a Defense of Reason and Belief in God: Kelly James Clark: Books[/ame]

Kelly Clark also has a good essay in _Five Views on Apologetics_. He does alternate between annoying and hilarious. His response to evidentialism was great. The good thing about _Return to Reason_ is its brevity and relative lucidity.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 8, 2009)

Ivanhoe said:


> This is one of the earlier cannon shots
> 
> Amazon.com: Return to Reason: A Critique of Enlightenment Evidentialism, and a Defense of Reason and Belief in God: Kelly James Clark: Books
> 
> Kelly Clark also has a good essay in _Five Views on Apologetics_. He does alternate between annoying and hilarious. His response to evidentialism was great. The good thing about _Return to Reason_ is its brevity and relative lucidity.



I agree!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 8, 2009)

BrianLanier said:


> Just a heads up: you spelled Sudduth's names as 'Suddeth' in your bibliography. And since he is one of my profs, I felt the need to tell you



So I did. Good grief. Thanks for the correction (too late now; that's paper's been graded!!!).


----------



## jawyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Ivanhoe said:


> This is one of the earlier cannon shots
> 
> Amazon.com: Return to Reason: A Critique of Enlightenment Evidentialism, and a Defense of Reason and Belief in God: Kelly James Clark: Books
> 
> Kelly Clark also has a good essay in _Five Views on Apologetics_. He does alternate between annoying and hilarious. His response to evidentialism was great. The good thing about _Return to Reason_ is its brevity and relative lucidity.



This was a required book at PRTS for Apologetics class with Dr. James Grier.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jan 8, 2009)

Ivanhoe said:


> This is one of the earlier cannon shots
> 
> Amazon.com: Return to Reason: A Critique of Enlightenment Evidentialism, and a Defense of Reason and Belief in God: Kelly James Clark: Books
> 
> Kelly Clark also has a good essay in _Five Views on Apologetics_. He does alternate between annoying and hilarious. His response to evidentialism was great. The good thing about _Return to Reason_ is its brevity and relative lucidity.



I have the 5 Views book and have read his essay and some replies; at time he is kind of prideful or slightly arrogant, but yes, he can be very funny too.

Thank you everyone! I would be glad to hear more!


----------

